# pepper wood????



## 92yj (Jul 2, 2008)

my parents have a pepper corn tree and cut some logs off of it. so i was wondering if i can use this wood????????????????????? i was wondering if it would add a nice peppery flavor? so whats the rule for wood whats good to use and what to stay away from.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 2, 2008)

Better do a Google search and report back.....


----------



## supervman (Jul 2, 2008)

Seriously? 
You can grow Peppercorns in the States? 
If so, your Parents MUST live in a HOT area. 
That's wild man. 
I suppose - if it doesn't give off toxic smoke - which I wouldn't expect, it'd be great flavor ! 

Good Luck 
SKOL
V


----------



## 92yj (Jul 2, 2008)

we are in ca and they are allover here, they are red pepper corn trees. they are mostly ornamental.


----------



## rickandtaz (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know if this is the tree you are asking about but, if it's a Brazilian Pepper then do NOT put it in a smoker.  The sap is like poision ivy to some people.  We have them all over my area of Florida, we are trying to get rid of them.  Here's a link with a better explanation.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_pepper


----------



## 92yj (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks that's the tree. mine is a lot bigger


----------



## white cloud (Jul 3, 2008)

You may of just saved a life. Rickandtaz Good Job


----------



## stooky (Oct 31, 2015)

Glad I checked here first.  Was about to give it a try


----------

